# 2012 Routan - Any transmission update?



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing well. My 2012 Routan (March Build date) transmission is acting up once in a while. Do you guys know whether any transmission software update available? If yes, what is it called? How is it performing after update? Thank you all.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vwroutan1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. My 2012 Routan (March Build date) transmission is acting up once in a while. Do you guys know whether any transmission software update available? If yes, what is it called? How is it performing after update? Thank you all.


What is your trans doing? And is it doing it while around town in ECON mode?


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am not using ECON mode at all. Some times, when I put in drive and accelerate it jerks before start moving. I also felt jerk when I put in drive and quickly move to reverse (such as in 3 point turn or back and forth moving to park in a tight spot and etc). I felt it has been hunting for gears for no reason. Up shifts either quick or slow (didn't understand) but not timely up shift. Overall not happy with 2012 transmission and I am worried.


----------



## Dubtech2 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Update*

Yell yea there is an update but not for all Routans depends on the pcm software that it currentlyt has.
Customer may comment on one or more of the following symptoms:

Transmission:

Harsh 1-3 Upshift while operating in Economy (ECO) mode.
Harsh 2-3 upshift while operating in normal mode.
Bulletin 01-12-17 - Update Programming, Shift Improvements, Various Customer Concerns.

This does help some but not so much in eco mode. The harsh shift depending on how harsh can be normal. but shift hunting is a defect. This update is not so much for that concern but there are basic settings that can help but then again sounds to be a mechanical defect. Good luck to you.


----------

